# Sticky  Stowa Watches and AR-coating



## StufflerMike

As of today (28.2.2012):


Flieger Automatic - inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

Marine Automatic - inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

Marine Original - inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

Antea KS inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

Antea 365 inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

Antea 390 and Antea Day-Date inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

Chronographs - inside ar-coating on both crystals (caseback and front)

Seatime and Prodiver - inside ar-coating

Partitio - inside ar-coating

All in all i guess from now on all watches we deliver are inside ar-coated ;-)


----------



## robinsjl

are you sure? what's your source?


----------



## flyingpicasso

The horse's mouth, as we say in America.


----------



## StufflerMike

robinsjl said:


> are you sure? what's your source?


Stowa. Jörg himself edited the post (Last edited by Jörg Schauer; February 28th, 2012 at 12:38).


----------



## a tired smile

So a watch made in April of this year would have the AR coating? I ask because my Flieger doesn't seem to have the blue tint that some of my other watches have. Just wondering if that is an indicator of having AR coating. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyingpicasso

Not necessarily--some AR is clear. I had a watch with AR that showed zero blue hue. If you have no indication either way and must know you should probably send an e-mail to Stowa and see if they can answer. (Is it not obvious in sunlight with glare or abence of glare?)


----------



## kiramia2803

You miss one watch...

"Antea small second" are inside ar-coated　 or not ??


----------



## StufflerMike

kiramia2803 said:


> You miss one watch...
> 
> "Antea small second" are inside ar-coated　 or not ??


Drop Stowa an email and you are in the know.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

Antea KS is also now ar coated, i have added this information. 

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## JohnM

Jorg,

Are you now doing AR coating on the Flieger with 2801 movement or only on the automatics?

Thanks.
John McLeod


----------



## veratas

Hi johnM

I asked this question to Stowa about the AR coating when i ordered my 2801 2 weeks ago and they confirmed the coating inside ar-coating on both sapphire crystals (caseback and front)

hope this helps


----------



## SParis

In my humble opinion, there is no excuse for not AR coating every watch crystal. In the photo industry, $80 lenses have every one of 6 to 10 lens elements coated with very sophisticated, multiple layer coatings. Recently there are even final coatings for external elements that repel fingerprints and dust.
The watch industry needs to catch up.


----------



## Oldheritage

SParis said:


> In my humble opinion, there is no excuse for not AR coating every watch crystal. In the photo industry, $80 lenses have every one of 6 to 10 lens elements coated with very sophisticated, multiple layer coatings. Recently there are even final coatings for external elements that repel fingerprints and dust.
> The watch industry needs to catch up.


Yes there is. A blue hue from the coating looks terrible on a watch with a black dial...


----------



## SParis

The bright colors of camera coatings are there at least partly for marketing purposes. The technology is extremely sophisticated and the coatings can have any color, or no color, as appropriate.


----------



## Lemper

Good stuff guys!


----------



## otbricki

SParis said:


> In my humble opinion, there is no excuse for not AR coating every watch crystal. In the photo industry, $80 lenses have every one of 6 to 10 lens elements coated with very sophisticated, multiple layer coatings. Recently there are even final coatings for external elements that repel fingerprints and dust.
> The watch industry needs to catch up.


Yes, I agree with that. In particular I have some B+W lens filters that are amazingly transparent. Similar coating performance as used on these would greatly enhance watch crystals.


----------



## brainless

There are different requirements to protect lenses or wrist watch crystals: How often do you scratch your camera lens along a concrete wall? :roll:

You both are right referring to camera lenses - but your arguments fail for watch crystals.
Did you ever look at a damaged outer coating of a watch?

Volker ;-)


----------



## yamcancook

dont mind me asking, if i were to purchase a flieger in year 2010, most likely it won't come with the anti reflective coating. Could i check with you if there is a difference between whether there is coating or no coating? thanks.


----------



## MONTEMONT

yamcancook said:


> dont mind me asking, if i were to purchase a flieger in year 2010, most likely it won't come with the anti reflective coating. Could i check with you if there is a difference between whether there is coating or no coating? thanks.


I use to have both, there is'nt a big difference...

The left with A/R coating inside and the right without (circa 1998)


----------



## gagnello

Oldheritage said:


> Yes there is. A blue hue from the coating looks terrible on a watch with a black dial...


Ar coatings can come with any hue specfied by the watchmaker including no color.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mrk

Oldheritage said:


> Yes there is. A blue hue from the coating looks terrible on a watch with a black dial...


I know I am replying to an old post but this is an incorrect statement!

I chose the AR option on my Laco and it looks sublime. This is 13 layer AR (10 top, 3 underside):


----------



## Oldheritage

I stand by my statement: I really dislike how the color of the coating shows up in those pictures. I have since had a few watches with (almost) colorless coatings on a black dial that did not bother me, in that case I'm fine with it.


----------



## mrk

We may have to agree to disagree then! Even watches from IWC etc have heavy blue AR and they all look really classy to my eyes, no different here.

Worth pointing out that it is only blue tinted when a direct light source is reflecting off the crystal and not when you are actually looking at it head on.


----------



## alweisenberger

perfect - thanks!


----------



## Hammer2456

How about the Verus? Thanks


----------

